# gateway fx7020 Upgrade



## Icewood

hi i got gateway fx7020 64Bit and i need to upgrade it so i can play the latest games don't have much of a bugdet so i need advice on what i can upgrade in it and what i should upgrade in it i alrdy know i need to upgrade my video card my ram and my power supply altho i don't know what to upgrade them to i don't want to buy something and find out it's not compitable please help me i'm dieing here going to Iraq in june and i need a good PC to take with me.


----------



## KD5EEJ350

New Power supply and a new graphics card, rest of the computer is pretty much tip-top.

Few hundred dollars and you will see a considerable performance increase.


----------



## Icewood

so what power supply/ graphic card u think i should get ? btw i only got 3 ram should upgrade it to 4 by buying 1 gig ram new or remover the 2x 512m and get 3 new 1 gig?


----------



## Icewood

not sure what it will support but what is the best ram i could do to it please?


----------



## hhnq04

Computer memory upgrades for Gateway FX7020 Desktop/PC from Crucial.com

What OS are you using, and is it 32 or 64 bit? Going to 4GB on a 32 bit OS will be pointless as it cannot use it.

You can either buy 2 x 1GB sticks and replace the 2 x 512MB sticks, or (and I would suggest this) buy 4 x 1GB sticks and replace all of your RAM. You'll be certain of no compatibility issues with the RAM if you replace all of them, sell the others on eBay or use them in another system if you'd like. Either way, look to get some DDR2 PC2-6400. Something like 2 pairs of these:Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 996527


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Icewood said:


> not sure what it will support but what is the best ram i could do to it please?


Newegg.com - G.SKILL 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Desktop Memory Model F2-5300PHU1-1GBNT x 4

Newegg.com - HIS H687F1G2M Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Icewood

I running a 64Bit system and windows and I want the best power supply, video card and ram that would be compatible to my motherboard please.


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Icewood said:


> I running a 64Bit system and windows and I want the best power supply, video card and ram that would be compatible to my motherboard please.


Best video card would run you in the area of 700$.

Newegg.com - PowerColor AX6990 4GBD5-M4D Radeon HD 6990 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Newegg.com - EVGA GTX 590 CLASSIFIED Limited Edition 3GB 768-bit GDDR5 PCI express 2.0 x16, 3xDual-Link DVI, DisplayPort, HDCP Ready, QUAD SLI Ready, PhysX, 3D Vision Surround Support Video Card

Not only are these the best that will go in your PC, they are the best period.


----------



## Icewood

mmm... they look to big to fit inside.


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Icewood said:


> mmm... they look to big to fit inside.


I just watched a review the other day on these cards.

Radeon is a solid foot and the nVidia is 11inches, get out a ruler and check the clearance on both of your PCIEx16 slots, you may be surprised.


----------



## Icewood

btw about the memory is 4G the best i can do or can i get 4x2g ram stickes for it?


----------



## Icewood

and also what's the best power supply i can get for my computer?


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Icewood said:


> btw about the memory is 4G the best i can do or can i get 4x2g ram stickes for it?


From the spec sheet of the FX7020, 4GB is the max. Which wont really limit you as far as gaming.


----------



## hhnq04

EVGA GTX 560

Corsair 750 TX

Corsair 750 HX

The HX has better efficiency rating and is modular, but both are high quality supplies at a good price.

You can max that motherboard at 4 GB with 4 x 1GB sticks. Gaming (as with most applications) does not require more than 4GB


----------



## Icewood

well i was hoping for 6G but thx m8  
is Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 996527 
best momery i can get for my comp?


----------



## Icewood

and btw speaking of such i would also like a new harddrive as well and a blueray r/dvd /r rom


----------



## Tyree

Your Mobo has 4 RAM slots but the best option is a 2X2GB matched pair to prevent any problems. 4GB is more than sufficient and problems with 4GB sticks are not uncommon.
SeaSonic made PSU's are top quality. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair.


----------



## Icewood

i did put my pc specs on


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Icewood said:


> i did put my pc specs on



Thats just his signature, lol.


----------



## Icewood

Lol my bad


----------



## hhnq04

Tyree said:


> Your Mobo has 4 RAM slots but the best option is a 2X2GB matched pair to prevent any problems. 4GB is more than sufficient and problems with 4GB sticks are not uncommon.


Per crucial's tool, his mobo only accepts up to 1 GB sticks.

If you want a new HDD, Western Digital are tops IMO (Caviar Black line is best, blue is good also but shorter warranty for often the same price), with Seagate and Samsung right up there also. Get a SATA drive, 16MB+ cache, 7200 rpm and whatever amount of disk space you desire and you're good.


----------



## Icewood

well just got memory upgraded to 4g and i runs better now still would like to get new video card any idea's for a good video card that is NVidia? looking to spend around the 200 btw.


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Icewood said:


> well just got memory upgraded to 4g and i runs better now still would like to get new video card any idea's for a good video card that is NVidia? looking to spend around the 200 btw.


Using newegg and GPU Comparisons – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare
you can go through a list of 200$ or less cards and get and idea of the performances of the different lines of GPU's.

Remember, ATi/nVidia's model # scheme works like this
The first number is the generation and the rest are the power.

For example, the nvidia 220 is better than the 310, the 310 is a newer card but the lowest in the 300 generation and the 220 is the equivalent of the 320 in the 300 series.

ATi/AMD is the same:
The HD4890 is far better than the HD6450.

Using this foreknowledge and those 2 sites you can some what accurately gauge which card will give you the most bang for your buck.


----------



## Tyree

A good quality PSU will take about half of the $200 budget.


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Tyree said:


> A good quality PSU will take about half of the $200 budget.


The 200$ budget was referring to the GPU alone from what I can tell from his post.


----------



## Tyree

KD5EEJ350 said:


> The 200$ budget was referring to the GPU alone from what I can tell from his post.


I also assumed that but the OP is using a OEM PC so I also have to assume said PC is using the PSU included in the original hardware configuration.
My experiences with OEM PC's is that they very rarely include quality PSU's and, even more rarely, PSU's that are good quality.
Using those assumptions as a guide I would have to suggest including a good quality PSU of adequate power to be included in the budget.


----------

